# High potassium



## Madhu (Aug 4, 2015)

My husband just got an email from the GI nurse that his bloodwork shows high potassium levels (didn't say how much). They need to re-check it and he is going in tomorrow for that. Any idea what it means? I did some research and all I see is Crohn's patients usually have low potassium levels. I'm baffled now.

:eek2:


----------



## DEmberton (Aug 5, 2015)

A lot of these things are interrelated, so it probably means he's deficient in something else.


----------



## InstantCoffee (Aug 5, 2015)

DEmberton said:


> A lot of these things are interrelated, so it probably means he's deficient in something else.


True, potassium is the antagonist to sodium.


----------



## Madhu (Aug 6, 2015)

He is also currently very low on BP. Its always around 85/55 but doesn't feel dizzy or tired. As you say, sodium could be playing a part in it. Going in to the hospital today for a second potassium test. Wll update. Thanks you guys


----------



## DEmberton (Aug 6, 2015)

Well too much salt (i.e. sodium) in your diet is linked to high blood pressure..

But don't listen to us. See what the doctors say.


----------

